# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > nautilia.gr club >  nautilia.gr club

## Maroulis Nikos

Σύντομα θα έχετε την δυνατότητα να παραγγείλετε όσοι επιθυμείτε καπελάκια και Mouse pad με το λογότυπο της ιστοσελίδα μας.
Στόχος μας είναι να τα έχετε στην συνάντηση μας που θα γίνει στις 18/01/2008 για τα τρία χρόνια της ιστοσελίδας μας.

kapelo_01.jpg

mouse_pad_01.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ θέλω μπλουζάκι πόλο!

----------


## marina

> Εγώ θέλω μπλουζάκι πόλο!


 
Κάντε μας δύο!! Όχι οτι δε θέλω και καπελάκι......άλλο αυτό! :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είναι καλή σκέψη μας ζήτησαν και άλλοι μπλουζάκια, οπότε θα φροντίσουμε να έχουμε. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα έχετε ενημέρωση.
Περιμένουμε και άλλες προτάσεις σχόλια κ.ο.κ.

----------


## caterina75

To logo που θα είναι τυπωμένο πάνω στα μπλουζάκια/καπέλα/mousepads ελπίζω να μην είναι με τον σκούφο του ¶η Βασίλη! :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> To logo που θα είναι τυπωμένο πάνω στα μπλουζάκια/καπέλα/mousepads ελπίζω να μην είναι με τον σκούφο του ¶η Βασίλη!


όχι αλλά αν κάποιος έχει θα χαρακτηριστεί συλλεκτικό.

----------


## gvaggelas

Υπολογίστε και εμένα για μπλουζάκι, mousepad, καπέλο και αν γίνεται για καμία κούπα (για καφέ).

----------


## caterina75

Οι μπλούζες θα είναι unisex ή αντρικές/γυναικείες?? (Προτιμώ το 2ο)

----------


## marina

Στις 18/1 μπορούν να κληρωθούν 3 ειδικά ενθύμια για τα 3 χρόνια του nautilia και όποιος τα τύχει θα έχει απόλυτα συλλεκτικά δωράκια :Very Happy: , καθώς επίσης και να δωθούν τιμητικά βραβεία σε αυτούς που έχουν κουραστεί για να στηθεί και να λειτουργεί τόσο καλά αυτό το forum!

----------


## Petros

> Στόχος μας είναι να τα έχετε στην συνάντηση μας που θα γίνει στις 18/01/2008 για τα τρία χρόνια της ιστοσελίδας μας.


Τα καπελα να εχουμε ή τα Mouse pads?

Ενα σετακι με απ'ολα και για μενα φυσικα. Σε πυτζαμες βγαινει τιποτα?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πέτρο μήπως θέλεις και σε μποξεράκι?

----------


## Petros

Εχω καταλαβει πως ο καθενας εκφραζει τις δικες του επιθυμιες. Να μην ντρεπεσαι να ζητας αυτο που πραγματικα θελεις. Ο Νικος μπορει εστω ενα για σενα να παραγγειλει. :Cool:

----------


## mastromarinos

Ένα σετ καπέλο, μπλουζάκι, mouse pad και t shirt XL, κρατήστε και για μένα. Αν υπάρχει και κανένα μπρελόκ θα το ήθελα επίσης.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δυστηχώς δεν προλαβαίνουμε έχουμε μπλουζάκια μέχρι την συνάντηση μας. 
Το πολύ μεθαύριο θα έχετε ενημέρωση για το τι θα μπορείτε να παραγγείλετε όπως και άποψη πως θα είναι.
Σίγουρα στην πορεία θα οργανωθούμε πιο πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Tα προιόντα tou *nautilia.gr* είναι : 

Cup_1.jpg
Cup_1

Cup_2.jpg
Cup_2

Cup_3.jpg
Cup_3

Cup_4.jpg
Cup_4

Hat.jpg
Hat

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Και τέλος είναι ta mouse_pad


Mouse_pad_1.jpg
Mouse_pad_1

Mouse_pad_2.jpg
Mouse_pad_2

Mouse_pad_3.jpg
Mouse_pad_3

Mouse_pad_4.jpg
Mouse_pad_4

Mouse_pad_5.jpg
Mouse_pad_5

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Διευκρινήσεις :*
Για να τα έχουμε έτοιμα  στις 18/01/2008 στην συνάντηση μας για τα τρία χρόνια του *nautilia.gr* πρέπει να μας τα έχετε παραγέιλει μέχρι τις *08/01/2008*, Στην συνέχεια να μας δηλώσετε ποια ακριβώς θέλετε και την ποσότα (_π.χ. Mouse_Pad_1 ποσότητα 1 κ.ο.κ.)._ 
*Οι τιμές είναι 5 (πέντε ευρώ) για το καπέλλο, 6 (έξι ευρώ) για το μάους παντ και 8 (οκτώ ευρώ) για την κούπα.*

----------


## Simos

mia cup_2 gia emena

----------


## Azzos

Gia emena the following:

1pc Mouse Pad_2
1pc Cup_3

Thank you kai KALH XRONIA......Na ta ekatostisi to NAYTILIA.GR

----------


## mastromarinos

Η παραγγελία μου είναι:

Cup 2           1pc
Hat              1pc
Mouse pad 2  1pc
Mouse pad 4  1pc

Καλή Χρονιά και Χρόνια Πολλά

----------


## stilman

> Tα προιόντα tou *nautilia.gr* είναι : 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1100
> Cup_1
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1101
> Cup_2
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1102
> ...



Θέλω την κούπα Ν0 2 και το μαους Ν0 5, πως θα γίνει η πληρωμή και η αποστολή;

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Η παραγγελία είναι 
1 κούπα (cup 2), 1 mouse pad (number 2) και ένα καπέλο. Έχω στο πρόγραμμα να ανέβω για την συνάντηση. Αλλά επειδή άνθρωποι είμαστε, αν δεν καταφέρω να έρθω πώς μπορώ να τα παραλάβω και το βασικό να τα πληρώσω?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Η παραγγελία είναι 
> 1 κούπα (cup 2), 1 mouse pad (number 2) και ένα καπέλο. Έχω στο πρόγραμμα να ανέβω για την συνάντηση. Αλλά επειδή άνθρωποι είμαστε, αν δεν καταφέρω να έρθω πώς μπορώ να τα παραλάβω και το βασικό να τα πληρώσω?


Μην ανησυχείς Γιώργο μου θα μιλήσουμε μαζί τηλεφωνικά  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θέλω την κούπα Ν0 2 και το μαους Ν0 5, πως θα γίνει η πληρωμή και η αποστολή;


 
δεν θα είσαι στην συνάντηση μας στις 18/01/08 ?

----------


## nektarios15

Καλή Χρονιά και γαλήνιες Θάλασσες. Η παραγγελία μου είναι: 
cup_2: 1TEM
cup_4: 1TEM
hat: 2TEM

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έχουμε ακόμα δύο επιλογές οι οποίες :

Cup_6.jpg

*Cup_6*

Mouse_pad_6.jpg

*Mouse_pad_6*

----------


## kalypso

Mouse_pad_2 2 τεμαχια
Cup_2 2 τεμαχια
Hat 1 τεμαχιο

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σε όλους και ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ!!!! :Cool:

----------


## caterina75

1 κουπα Ν. 4
1 καπελο
1 mousepad N. 4

Το προβλημα είναι πως θα μου τα στείλεις καθότι στην συνάντηση δεν μπορώ να έρθω

----------


## marina

1 cup _ 4
1 καπέλο
1 Mouse_pad_5

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lifesea

1 cup_3
1 Mouse_pad_4

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ όμορφα όλα.

Όλες τις κούπες εκτός από αυτή με το σκέτο logo x1

Όλα τα mousepads x1

----------


## Κων. Κατσαρός

Καλή χρονιά κι από μένα σε όλους. Εύχομαι να περνάτε όλοι όμορφα και πάντα σε επαφή με θάλασσα...
Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω μιας και 18 είναι Παρασκευή, αλλά... Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα ξέρω μετά τη Δευτέρα. Για πού σχεδιάζετε αυτή τη φορά? 
Θα΄θελα να παραγγείλω κι εγώ τρείς (3) κούπες συνολικά, [2 Χ CUP 4 και 1 Χ CUP 2]  και δύο καπέλα.
(Αλήθεια εάν τελικά δεν τα καταφέρω να έρθω, πώς μπορώ να παραλάβω τα πράγματα?)

----------


## Azzos

Niko eixa stili mia paraggelia prin merikes meres.

Teliki Paraggelia gia emena the following:

1pc Mouse Pad_2
1pc Mouse Pad_6
1pc Cup_3

Thank you kai KALH XRONIA......Na ta ekatostisi to NAYTILIA.GR

----------


## jerry_p

cup_3 ... 2pcs
cup_4 ... 2pcs

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κόυπα 6 1 τεμ.

----------


## evridiki

κουπα 19, 100 κομματια..... :Very Happy: 


χιχιχιιχιχι

----------


## evridiki

καλο, καλο....λοιπον για αρχη την κουπα 4.....και μετα με την ησυχια μας....

----------


## Petros

> Niko eixa stili mia paraggelia prin merikes meres.
> 
> Teliki Paraggelia gia emena the following:
> 
> 1pc Mouse Pad_2
> 1pc Mouse Pad_6
> 1pc Cup_3
> 
> Thank you kai KALH XRONIA......Na ta ekatostisi to NAYTILIA.GR


Σαν μηχανικος παραγγελνεις και μετα τα διορθωνεις Σπυρακο χαχαχα.

----------


## Petros

Λοιπον γραφε και μην τα μπερδεψεις:

1 τεμ. cup2
1 τεμ. cup6
1 τεμ. καπελο
1 τεμ. mouse pad2 
1 τεμ. mouse pad6

Α και το μποξερακι του Γιωργου Δ. που εχει ζητησει βαλτο στο δικο μου λογαριασμο.

Μη μου πεις οτι αργησα να τα παραγγειλω γιατι τωρα τα ειδα. (Ας επαιρνες τηλεφωνο να μου πεις, δεν ακουω τιποτα).

----------


## scoufgian

δεν ξερω αν προλαβαινω αλλα θα ηθελα μια cup 6

----------


## Petros

Προλαβες τελικα τι εγινε? Την πηρες την κουπα σου?:wink:

Παρα πολυ ωραια ολα (καπελο, κουπες και mousepad). Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ το Γιωργο για την πολυ καλη δουλεια που εκανε και τον κοπο να μας τα φερει ολα εχτες.

----------


## scoufgian

ολα μια χαρα.ο espresso venezia τα καταφερε μια χαρα και του αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να ευχαριστήσω των Espresso Venezia για τον χρόνο κόπο που αφιέρωσε ....
Σήμερα πίνω τον καφέ μου σε κούπα nautilia.gr και το mouse μου ταξιδεύει σε Mouse pad nautilia.gr  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παιδιά θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Προσωπικά για εμένα δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση για τον κόπο μου, από το να μείνατε ευχαριστημένοι από αυτά που πήρατε.

Θέλω εδώ να πω, ότι η αυτή η ιδέα μου ήρθε, όταν ο Νίκος ανακοίνωσε την συνάντηση της 18-1ου. Και όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στο πρώτο ποστ του Νίκου στο παρόν θέμα, στην αρχή περιελάμβανε μόνο το καπέλο και ένα παζλ, γιατί δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι θα υπήρχε τόση ανταπόκριση, και απλά ήθελα να υπάρχουν ένα-δυο αναμνηστικά για τα γεννέθλια των τριών χρόνων, και ταυτόχρονα το νέο ξεκίνημα του φόρουμ με το πόρταλ.

Όλα λοιπόν τα υπόλοιπα σχέδια τα έφτιαξα κυριολεκτικά ''εν μία νυκτί'', γιατί ο χρόνος που απόμενε μέχρι την συνάντηση ήταν λίγος και έπρεπε να προλάβουμε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε περίπτωση που θα υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από τα μέλη, μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε πολλά περισσότερα δείγματα από αυτά τα είδη, με ακόμα πιο ωραία σχέδια, και με την πρόσθεση και άλλων ειδών όπως π.χ Τ-SHIRTS (καλοκαιράκι γαρ μας έρχεται  :Very Happy: ) όπως και πολύ όμορφων ΠΑΖΛ. Οψόμεθα λοιπόν !!!

Θα ήθελα τελειώνοντας να πω *κατηγορηματικά* ότι όλα αυτά τα είδη που παραγγείλατε, τα πληρώσατε σε *απόλυτα ΧΟΝΔΡΙΚΗ* τιμή, και όσο και να μην επιθυμώ για εμένα προσωπικά κανένα ''μπράβο'', μιας και έκανα το κέφι μου, δεν μπορώ παρά να αποδώσω τα εύσημα στον *κάπτεν* του φόρουμ, που ούτε για μια στιγμή δεν μου είπε ''ρε Γιώργο ας βάλουμε κάτι παραπάνω στην τιμή, για να βγάλουμε και εμείς το κατιτίς μας''. Μην γελιόμαστε, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, και αν ήθελε ο Νίκος θα μπορούσε να κερδίσει ένα αρκετά σεβαστό ποσό, βάζοντας τιμές που και πάλι θα ήταν όλοι ευχαριστημένοι, μιας και πάλι θα ήταν κάτω από τις τιμές που μπορεί να βρεί κάποιος στην αγορά.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν έχει ανάγκη  ο Νίκος από λεφτά  , Δυο βαπόρια έχει . Το M/V Nautilia  και το M/V Nautilia II  .

----------


## scoufgian

μαστροκωστα δυο καραβια εχει ο νικος αλλα συνεχεια διαμαχες βλεπω να υπαρχει στο πληρωμα. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: πρεπει να κανει ανακατανομες..

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξει τον αρχιπλοίαρχο των πληρωμάτων!

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ όμορφα όλα... Όπου τα έδειξα άρεσαν πολυ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σκεφτόμαστε να βγάλουμε μπλουζάκια *nautilia.gr* πόσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να προχωρήσουμε σε μία τέτοια ενέργεια.

----------


## mastrovasilis

εγώ είμαι μέσααααααααααααααααααααα....................

----------


## sylver23

μεσα κ εγω

----------


## dimitris

Εννοειται μεσα!!! και αμα σου πω πως πριν μερικες μερες το σκεφτομουν.

----------


## caterina75

Count me in!

----------


## Νικόλας

οοο καλόοοοο και γω μέσα!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Πολυ καλη ιδεα. Το σκεφτομουν καθως ταξιδευα φετος για Τηνο. Βεβαια σκεφτηκα και κατι αλλο. Ενα τετοιο μπλουζακι αναλογα ποιο πλοιο θα επισκεπτομουν ισως τυχαινε τωρα που εχουμε γινει και γνωστοι να ειναι μια αφορμη να κινηθει καποιος πιο "ελευθερα". Απο την αλλη ομως σκεφτομαι να εχω επισκευτει ενα πλοιο που δεν το συμπαθω και ιδιαιτερα (Ονομα δεν λεω  :Very Happy:  ) Θα ακουγοταν ξαφνικα μεσοπελαγα...
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## navigation

Και γω μέσα...μόνο που αν το φορέσω σε ένα καράβι συγκεκριμένο (όπως ο φιλος μας ο roci) δεν θα φωνάζουν ανθρωπος στην θάλασσα....ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν είναι έτσι να βγάλουμε και ...πέταλο ή ακόμα καλύτερα ιμέρσιον σούτ (immersion suit) :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
immersion.jpg

immersion1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αλοίμονοο... εγώ θα έιμαι έξω..?? +2 :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αλοίμονοο... εγώ θα έιμαι έξω..?? +2


Αν βγαινει σε διαφορα μεγεθη ενα XXL για τον κυριο... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Να το παω και λιγο παραπερα??? μηπως πρεπει να βγει σετακι, μπλουζακι καπελακι??? μας τρωει ο ηλιος σε κατι κοκκινους φαρους...

----------


## sylver23

εγω φοραω παντα ζελε οποτε ας βγαλει σετακι μπλουζακι κ ομπρελα.το καπελο θα το παρει κ ο αερας.ενω την ομπρελα αμα την δεσεις θα ναι μια χαρα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Αν βγαινει σε διαφορα μεγεθη ενα XXL για τον κυριο...


όλο κακίες είσαστε!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Azzos

Aloxa!!!!

Bale h large kai ena XL gia emena.....stile kai ta sxedia pou 8a kaneis!

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο σου φίλε Αzzos που δεν πτοήθηκες απο τα όσα μου έσουραν  :Wink: . Εδώ ότι δεν είναι κατω από S, σχολειάζεται!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν υπάρχουν μπλουζάκια xl Και xxl μόνο large

----------


## mastrokostas

Νίκο δυο για μένα ,να τις ενώσω μεταξύ τους για να χωρέσω !Η μήπως υπάρχει κάτι σε αντίσκηνο ,να μην μπαίνω στον κόπο ?

----------


## mastrokostas

> μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν υπάρχουν μπλουζάκια xl Και xxl μόνο large


Δεν πειράζει! θα τα φοράμε σαν κάλτσες !

----------


## hatzibileus

παιδιά θέλω κ εγώ αλλά είμαι χίο ίσως επιστρέξω αθήνα για λίγες μέρες μέσα στον αύγουστο αν μπορώ να κανονίσουμε κάτι θα ήθελα κ εγώ πολύ ένα-δύο μπλουζάκια

----------


## evridiki

Μα και εγω ειμαι μεσα!
σε SMALL εχει? Νικο αν θες βοηθεια πες μου....και να δουμε και σχεδια! ΦΙγουρινακια να ειμαστε ολοι!!!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

φυσικά κάθε πρόταση είναι αποδεκτή και ευχαριστώ όλους όσους εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον για βοήθεια.

----------


## gvaggelas

και εγώ σαν τον Μαστροκώστα. Στείλε τρεις μήπως και χωρέσω ο μισός μέσα. ΧΧL δεν παίζει καθόλου? Τι σνομπάρισμα είναι αυτό βρε παιδί μου?

----------


## evridiki

Εχω να προτεινω οσον αφορα τα γυναικια μπλουζακια...ο τυπος του ελαστικου-μακο αμανικου με βαθυ κοψιμο στους ωμους και ανοικτο μπροστα λιγο κολακευει καλυτερα και φοριεται περισσοτερο απο οτι ενα απλο t-shirt που ταιριαζει καλυτερα στους αντρες!

Εκτος αν ειναι τυπου lacoste με γιακα....

----------


## scoufgian

> Εχω να προτεινω οσον αφορα τα γυναικια μπλουζακια...ο τυπος του ελαστικου-μακο αμανικου με βαθυ κοψιμο στους ωμους και ανοικτο μπροστα λιγο κολακευει καλυτερα και φοριεται περισσοτερο απο οτι ενα απλο t-shirt που ταιριαζει καλυτερα στους αντρες!
> 
> Εκτος αν ειναι τυπου lacoste με γιακα....


τιποτε αλλο?βαθυ ντεκολτε μηπως?ολα θα ειναι unisex :evil::evil:

----------


## evridiki

> τιποτε αλλο?βαθυ ντεκολτε μηπως?ολα θα ειναι unisex :evil::evil:


Αν ειναι να κανουμε κατι και μαλιστα με παραγγελια καλο ειναι να ειναι στα μετρα του καθενος...
Το βαθυ ντεκολτε δεν το προτεινα αλλα να ξερεις σιγουρα οτι θα ηταν πολυ καλη διαφημιση  :Wink:

----------


## caterina75

> Εχω να προτεινω οσον αφορα τα γυναικια μπλουζακια...ο τυπος του ελαστικου-μακο αμανικου με βαθυ κοψιμο στους ωμους και ανοικτο μπροστα λιγο κολακευει καλυτερα και φοριεται περισσοτερο απο οτι ενα απλο t-shirt που ταιριαζει καλυτερα στους αντρες!
> 
> Εκτος αν ειναι τυπου lacoste με γιακα....





> Αν ειναι να κανουμε κατι και μαλιστα με παραγγελια καλο ειναι να ειναι στα μετρα του καθενος...
> Το βαθυ ντεκολτε δεν το προτεινα αλλα να ξερεις σιγουρα οτι θα ηταν πολυ καλη διαφημιση


Μαζί σας και γω!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Eπειδή από μικρός ήμουν ανυπόμονος. και επειδή αυτο το forum το αγάπησα απο την πρώτη στιγμή. ορίστε ενα μικρό δείγμα.
IMG_0634.JPG

IMG_0635.JPG

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...... Φτάνει??? Σφίξανε οι ζέστες και έχουμε σαλτάρει? Δεν παίζεσαι...

----------


## mastrovasilis

ελάτε εδώ έχει δροσιά. :Wink:

----------


## navigation

Έχει κολήσει λίγο το θέματακι ή μου φένεται :Very Happy: ? Αντε γιατι θα χειμωνιάσει σε λίγο...εκτος αν βγάλουμε μακρύμάνικα!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Κάντε λίγο υπομονή και όλα θα γίνουν. :Wink:

----------

